# Mold in a room



## ship (Jul 12, 2007)

So say you are in the understage storage areas and smell mold somewhere, or just sit in a confrence room and think you smell it. Whats' the proper course of action?

What for school or industry would be a procedure to follow & if tasked with the solution, is the how to solve that problem by way of procedures & protection? What say if just a storage room is the risk & what do you do with say scenery effected that needs to go (how to dispose of) verses how to solve the problems with say stuff that must be kept or the walls themselves in saving them?

What's the overall health risk if any? What besides a damp musty smell of a sort is other things one might see or find?

(Note, once almost bought a house that I just kind of had a feeling had a spore problem in the basement. Saw the dots etc. but the realitor said it passed inspections and had no declorations. Had my own inspector out and amongst other things we found with the place, he was thinking the same thing as me on the spores by way of various dots and the smell but could not legally confirm this. Such a conformation I would have to pay for if I wished for it. Luckily I didn't buy the place in the end and got my deposit back. Such a smell I learned over the years from past theaters worked in. What I knew back than was not really health related, more about damage to materials. What's the difference in concerns these days?)


Only photos remaining of the house I almost bought. There was stuff about it that electrically will have been easy if I re-wired the place, but stuff beyond that and besides that which will have chained me to a house rather than having bought a place to live.

Side note these photos given the ones with the mold at some point I deleted.


----------



## len (Jul 12, 2007)

NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER mess with mold. It is very dangerous and too much contact can kill you. Molds are like mushrooms. There's too many varieties and it's impossible to know which can kill you and which are semi-safe, and which are not harmful at all. So the best thing to do is to seal the area, and notify the administration/building manager. If they don't do something immediately, call the county health department. 

I was going to buy a townhouse as an investment (it was under market). Until I discovered the mold problem which was going to cost at least $40K. Since they couldn't tell how far into the building it spread I might have been liable for all the remediation, even into the adjoining units if necessary. No thanks. 

On a totally unrelated note, thanks for the tour of your shop and lunch last week. Great to finally meet you in person.


----------

